# Anyone here know about Kitchen Academy in Hollywood????



## dubtheory (May 1, 2007)

Hi everybody! I just recently got accepted to this cooking school and i can't wait to get started. Class for me starts on July, but in the meantime, I was wondering if anybody knows of or has attended this school. I just want some feedback on the accerated training program and how it compares with other traditional schools around the area.

As it stands, I already have a bachelors (in a completely non-related field), so I reasoned that there's no point in getting another associate or bachelors, especially if I already have some real-world experience.

Thanks for the feedback and hope to talk to you more later.

l.t.


----------



## shakeandbake (Feb 24, 2007)

The Hollywood school is brand new, you might be in one of the first classes. I've only looked into the windows while the space was being constructed. Do you live near the school? Drop by and talk to students.


----------

